# aosp gingerbread theme to miui



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

so yeah i've been on miui since the night it was released. after running v6 scripts, i gotta say it defiantly is everything i wanted my droid x to be. now all that would make it better is if had a aosp gingerbread (standard black and green status bar). so my question is does anyone know if there is a theme that changes the framework of the status bar to the standard GB way instead of the iphoney transparent color. thanks a lot

not really looking to change the icons considering im using lpp and have the standard aosp icons. just status bar mostly lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think there is one available through the theme market. You'll probably have to do some digging to find it though.


----------

